# Kelly controller



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

What is your project and intent for this controller?


----------



## Tarnacc (Feb 19, 2017)

I am planning to convert a sailboat from the existing diesel. This is the motor I am looking at 
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/e...201-pmac-motor-24-72v-6-hp-cont-19-hp-pk.html

And here is my initial thread on the project
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/planing-sailboat-conversion-181842.html


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Aaaaa! Ok. So you won't be towing a skier with this.  I'd go with the Kelly becasue it is much easier to configure for your needs over the other controller. The Sevcon I believe needs an external programmer that costs extra money. Kelly controllers have downloadable software to use with your computer at no extra charge.


----------



## dima (Dec 1, 2015)

Kelly Controllers I well made, just remember to install that diode they ship you with the kit. They do not protect the polarity inside. ...at least my experience.


----------



## Tarnacc (Feb 19, 2017)

Thank you for the replies. I have ordered the controller and it should be on the way soon. Hopefully I will not have too much trouble with the programming.


----------

